# Speaker box resonance frequency???????W pleaseould somebody



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Would somebody please tell me the resonance of an 80cu/ft sealed speaker box ,yes,80cu/ft(houses 2 x15''subs) I "have mislayed my books again,the wife decided to tidy my" special room "again <Dont you hate that>.thanks, kind regards alan


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Assuming you are talking about the Fc of the box/woofer combo I think 80 cu/ft would put you into IB territory and the Fc would be the free air resonance of the drivers themselves.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

;23695]Assuming you are talking about the Fc of the box/woofer combo I think 80 cu/ft would put you into IB territory and the Fc would be the free air resonance of the drivers themselves.[/QUOTE] THT
Thanks Fred alan


----------

